# Broom Handle



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

I heard on Buckeye Sportsman yesterday a tip for nets. Nearly all nets are large enough to insert a broom handle in the handle. This will keep it from sinking if dropped overboard. I remember losing a net or two.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

I stuffed foam from float noodles into my Beckman handles - still not enough to float them for long. So, I put about 1-2' of float noodle on the handle close to the net and that indeed will float my Beckmans (not gonna lose another...). Also works out in padding the handle to gelcoat contact when a big fish comes over the rail and you need to pause it for support at the rail.


----------

